# PC - 3 Tage durch laufen lassen



## JawMekEf (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ist es schädlich den PC mehrere Tage durchlaufen zu lassen?
Temps sind i.O und das mit dem Stromverbrauch geklärt!
Ich wollt nur Wissen obs schädlich für die Hardware ist. (Nachts Monitor aus)
Der PC läuft zu 75% im Idle!
Sys steht in Sig!


----------



## mae1cum77 (29. Mai 2011)

Wüßte nicht was dagegen spricht .


----------



## OctoCore (29. Mai 2011)

Das könnte für den Hamster, der das Rad für den Generator dreht, aber schon grenzwertig werden.
Warum sollte das schädlich sein?
Mein PC ist schon mehrere Wochen durchgelaufen und das war nicht schädlich. Außer für die Stromrechnung, die Ozonschicht und den CO²-Haushalt.


----------



## huntertech (29. Mai 2011)

JawMekEf schrieb:


> Hallo, ist es schädlich den PC mehrere Tage durchlaufen zu lassen?
> Temps sind i.O und das mit dem Stromverbrauch geklärt!
> Ich wollt nur Wissen obs schädlich für die Hardware ist. (Nachts Monitor aus)
> Der PC läuft zu 75% im Idle!
> Sys steht in Sig!


 Nein tut sich nichts. Ob du nun über 6 Tage je 12h den PC anhalt oder über 3 Tage immer 24 Stunden ist dem PC egal. Letzteres ist theoretisch sogar etwas besser, da die Mechanik (Festplatten, Lüfter) nicht anlaufen muss und die Spannungsspitzen beim Starten auch vermieden werden.


----------



## AbsolutStorm (29. Mai 2011)

ich habe als ich damals Silkroad gespielt habe meinen PC 24/7 laufen lassen... bisher immernoch keine beschwerden.. außer die Stromrechnung


----------



## Jimini (29. Mai 2011)

jimini@Aleph ~ $ uptime
08:14:25 up 269 days, 16:40,  1 user,  load average: 0.07, 0.08, 0.09

...ich hoffe nicht 

MfG Jimini


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Mai 2011)

Kein Thema viele hier lassen ihre PC's Tage lang laufen, besonders wenn es um Berechnungen geht, Benchmarks. Über Steam große Spiele Downloaden mit ne langsamer Leitung! Die Hardware ist dafür ausgelegt also keine Sorge.


----------



## HAWX (29. Mai 2011)

Jimini schrieb:
			
		

> jimini@Aleph ~ $ uptime
> 08:14:25 up 269 days, 16:40,  1 user,  load average: 0.07, 0.08, 0.09
> 
> ...ich hoffe nicht
> ...



269 Tage ohne Unterbrechung an?
WTF!?


----------



## JawMekEf (29. Mai 2011)

Haha, wie geil ist das denn!
Danke für die geilen Antworten. ^^


----------



## Borkenkaefer (29. Mai 2011)

Aus interesse zum Thema.
Warum lässt man seinen PC 269 Tage durchlaufen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht dient er als Server oder er hat keine Heizung in seiner Bude!


----------



## nfsgame (29. Mai 2011)

Server? Folding @ Home?


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2011)

Für Festplatten und Lüfter ist es auf jedenfall besser wenn das Ding so selten wie möglich angeschaltet wird 

Aber ansonsten gibt es außer Stromkosten keinen Grund seinen PC auszuschalten...naja Updates vllt


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

Wer schaltet den Rechner noch ab?


----------



## Jimini (29. Mai 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht dient er als Server oder er hat keine Heizung in seiner Bude!


 
Eine Heizung haben wir schon, aber bei der Kiste handelt es sich um einen Router bzw. eine Firewall. Da bei mir im Netz einige Dienste laufen, die auch von außen erreichbar sein sollen, ist die Verbindung permanent da. Bald muss ich das Teil aber leider neustarten, da ich eine USV anschließen will. Bei der Gelegenheit kann dann aber auch direkt der neue Kernel gebootet werden, wovor ich mich seit Monaten drücke 

MfG Jimini

P.S.: als Heizung taugt ein Atom nicht


----------



## huntertech (29. Mai 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Eine Heizung haben wir schon, aber bei der Kiste handelt es sich um einen Router bzw. eine Firewall. Da bei mir im Netz einige Dienste laufen, die auch von außen erreichbar sein sollen, ist die Verbindung permanent da. Bald muss ich das Teil aber leider neustarten, da ich eine USV anschließen will. Bei der Gelegenheit kann dann aber auch direkt der neue Kernel gebootet werden, wovor ich mich seit Monaten drücke
> 
> MfG Jimini
> 
> P.S.: als Heizung taugt ein Atom nicht


 Stimmt, so ein schöner Pentium wäre als Heizung schon besser. "Ist kalt hier, schmeiß mal den P4 an!" 

Wo liegt das Problem, den Rechner einmach mal kurz neuzustarten? Dann sind die Dienste halt mal kurz nicht erreichbar, da drückt man sich doch keine Monate, höchstens Stunden  (Korrigiert mich, kenne mich mit Servern nicht so aus, bloß braucht mein PC zum reboot keine 60 Sekunden )


----------



## Jimini (29. Mai 2011)

Klar, aber bei einer gewissen Uptime drückt man sich davor, zu rebooten *g*
Alles was über 80 Tagen ist tut dann ein bisschen weh.
Die Kiste muss eigentlich auch nicht neugestartet werden, so wichtig ist der neue Kernel auch wieder nicht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## huntertech (29. Mai 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Klar, aber bei einer gewissen Uptime drückt man sich davor, zu rebooten *g*
> Alles was über 80 Tagen ist tut dann ein bisschen weh.
> Die Kiste muss eigentlich auch nicht neugestartet werden, so wichtig ist der neue Kernel auch wieder nicht.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 Kann nicht ganz folgen. Ists denn so schlimm, den Rechner neuzustarten? Was meinst du mit Uptime?


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2011)

Naja es ist schon cool wenn da ne 80 steht...und dann nochmal von 0 anfangen.
Er levelt halt seinen Server


----------



## Jimini (29. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Kann nicht ganz folgen. Ists denn so schlimm, den Rechner neuzustarten? Was meinst du mit Uptime?


 
Die Uptime ist die Laufzeit des Systems, seit wann der Rechner also nicht mehr ausgeschaltet war. 
Natürlich ist das nicht schlimm, zu rebooten. Es ist eigentlich nur eine Spielerei. Manche stehen halt darauf, noch 2% mehr Leistung durch übertakten rauszuholen, ich stehe auf hohe Uptimezahlen - denn irgendwo zeigt das dann ja auch, dass das System stabil und zuverlässig läuft. 
Und nicht zuletzt folge ich dabei dem Grundsatz "never touch a running system" 

MfG Jimini


----------



## huntertech (29. Mai 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Die Uptime ist die Laufzeit des Systems, seit wann der Rechner also nicht mehr ausgeschaltet war.
> Natürlich ist das nicht schlimm, zu rebooten. Es ist eigentlich nur eine Spielerei. Manche stehen halt darauf, noch 2% mehr Leistung durch übertakten rauszuholen, ich stehe auf hohe Uptimezahlen - denn irgendwo zeigt das dann ja auch, dass das System stabil und zuverlässig läuft.
> Und nicht zuletzt folge ich dabei dem Grundsatz "never touch a running system"
> 
> MfG Jimini


 Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Vor einer zwei Wochen hat mein Netzwerkport schlappgemacht, da hab ichs als erstes mit nem neuen BIOS versucht. Vorher bootete der PC (trotz SSD!) langsamer als mein Zweit-PC (Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 !). Das neue BIOS hat zwar den Port nicht wieder zum Leben erweckt, der PC startet jetzt aber in unter 40 Sekunden (10-20 Sekunden schneller!), bis er voll einsatzfähig ist, und das trotz extra Sound- und TV-Karte und einer gaaaaanzen Menge Autostartprogramme! 

Meine Meinung ist eher: Ein Reboot tut immer gut, das Update ist dein Freund


----------



## Jimini (29. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Ein Reboot tut immer gut, das Update ist dein Freund


 
Ich nutze übrigens kein Windows 
Da würde das natürlich ganz anders aussehen, aber ich MUSS eigentlich nur dann rebooten, wenn ich unbedingt einen veränderten Kernel laufen lassen möchte.

MfG Jimini


----------



## huntertech (29. Mai 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Ich nutze übrigens kein Windows
> Da würde das natürlich ganz anders aussehen, aber ich MUSS eigentlich nur dann rebooten, wenn ich unbedingt einen veränderten Kernel laufen lassen möchte.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 Wenn dir die Uptime wichtig ist, dann lass ihn doch in gottes Namen laufen. Wenn du eher praktisch denkst und dir klar wird, dass du von langen Uptimes nichts hast, von einem nenen Kernel aber eig. schon (würd ich mal vermuten), dann starte ihn neu.

PS: Unglaublich, dass wir hier jetzt diskutieren, ob du deinen Rechner neustarten sollst


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2011)

Er sagte doch er muss da er eine USV anschließen will


----------



## huntertech (29. Mai 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Er sagte doch er muss da er eine USV anschließen will


 USV... ratter, ratter... sagt mich nichts 

PS: Kleiner Scherz: Hier rattert nichts, alles SSD-Betrieb


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> USV... ratter, ratter... sagt mich nichts
> 
> PS: Kleiner Scherz: Hier rattert nichts, alles SSD-Betrieb



Mir grad auch nicht aber ich wollte mal klugscheißen


----------



## mae1cum77 (29. Mai 2011)

So eine Backuplösung für Strom nutzen wir in der Firma für unsere Videoprojektoren, falls der Hauptstrom durch Trottel gekappt wird (klappt doch immer mal wieder!). Ist echt ein Technikretter.
MfG


----------



## huntertech (29. Mai 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Mir grad auch nicht aber ich wollte mal klugscheißen


 Oh man


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Oh man


 
Na muss auch mal sein.
Nun aber b2t ne?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

Man, man, wird hier wieder gespamt, kommt doch mal zum Thema zurück.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man, man, wird hier wieder gespamt, kommt doch mal zum Thema zurück.


 
Ich guck bei solchen Bemerkungen immer kurz auf deinen Postcounter und muss dann ganz plötzlich laut lachen


----------



## huntertech (29. Mai 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Na muss auch mal sein.
> Nun aber b2t ne?





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man, man, wird hier wieder gespamt, kommt doch mal zum Thema zurück.


@Quanti: Und sowas gerade von dir, dem Mann mit über 38k Spam-Posts -.-

B2T: Fertig  Thema ist ja gelöst, es macht den Teilen nichts aus, 24/7 laufen zu müssen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (29. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man, man, wird hier wieder gespamt, kommt doch mal zum Thema zurück.


 Please stopp the flowers...


----------



## huntertech (29. Mai 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Please stopp the flowers...


 Flowers?


----------



## mae1cum77 (29. Mai 2011)

[OT]War von einem Musiker, um den Applaus zu stoppen, bevor er in "Blumen" erstickt.[/OT]


----------



## huntertech (29. Mai 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> [OT]War von einem Musiker, um den Applaus zu stoppen, bevor er in "Blumen" erstickt.[/OT]


 Achso


----------

